# Michael Jackson This is it...



## LMD84 (Oct 27, 2009)

anybody going to see the MJ film? i'm pleased to say that i'm going with a friend to see it tommorow on opening night. i can't wait! let me know your thoughts on it if you see it!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: this is it...*

i have no plans to see it yet, but i wouldnt mind going! sounds like you're going to have a wicked time


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: this is it...*

i REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want to see it but i heard you have to get tickets in advance or something..... i need to look into it
I MISS MJ!!


----------



## crashingg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: this is it...*

I'm going on wednesday after school with a bunch of mates, I'm excited!

@Lauren i don't think you need to necessarily order tickets in advanced, you can just go to the theater and buy tickets but they might be sold out or something haha


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: this is it...*

ohh tell us about it!! it seems really interesting to watch i would love to see him do those old dances and stuff.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: this is it...*

Here's the official website if people want to check for tickets:

Michael Jackson's THIS IS IT | Official Movie Site and Trailer

I am interested in seeing this, but may wait for it to come out on DVD.  I'm not sure.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: this is it...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Here's the official website if people want to check for tickets:

Michael Jackson's THIS IS IT | Official Movie Site and Trailer

I am interested in seeing this, but may wait for it to come out on DVD.  I'm not sure._

 
Yeah me too. I can wait for the DVD, I'm not really in a rush


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: this is it...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Yeah me too. I can wait for the DVD, I'm not really in a rush_

 

i was starting to think that way since it's only being shown for like 2 weeks.... maybe i'll just wait. i said that like i have a choice. i WILL wait since i never got any tickets. lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2009)

yes it is only being shown for 2 weeks so i bet it'll be on dvd soonish anyways. but i wanted to see it in the cinema so that i could hear it in surround sound! i'm such a loser!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes it is only being shown for 2 weeks so i bet it'll be on dvd soonish anyways. but i wanted to see it in the cinema so that i could hear it in surround sound! i'm such a loser!_

 
omg all these people were calling into the radio station this morning talking about how much they loved it and how good it was. now i want to go instead of waiting because like you said, that big ass screen with some surround does make it different. lol!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

the film was awesome guys! really sad in places but amazing seeing MJ dancing and singing. if you can see this because you won't be dissapointed


----------



## User27 (Oct 29, 2009)

****


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 29, 2009)

Tickets has been sold out for a while now. If you want to catch it, you have to wait till it hits dvd.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_Tickets has been sold out for a while now. If you want to catch it, you have to wait till it hits dvd._

 
Not everywhere.  I just bought my tickets last night for Friday, and they had tickets for Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and on and on for this week.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Not everywhere.  I just bought my tickets last night for Friday, and they had tickets for Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and on and on for this week._

 
Yeah they are not sold out if you get them through Fandango... plus they enter you into a sweepstakes to win a prize pack when you buy a ticket for halloween night... I am definitely going to see it, its been getting amazing reviews..


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

the part in the film where they were rehersing and filming the segments for the thriller song was fantatsic and really scared me!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_Yeah they are not sold out if you get them through Fandango... plus they enter you into a sweepstakes to win a prize pack when you buy a ticket for halloween night... I am definitely going to see it, its been getting amazing reviews.._

 
Well, I heard on my local news channel that it was sold out.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome movie from start to finish!  Loved it!


----------



## User67 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm going to see it tonight, I can't wait!!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 1, 2009)

We downloaded it last night and watched it.  It was enjoyable, but I'm glad I didn't spend money to go see it (I'm really not one for movie theatres, I like my couch).  

My friend and I couldn't get over how skinny MJ looked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But damn, being able to sing AND dance like that at age 50 puts a lot of people to shame!  Especially when you think of all the younger pop stars that lip sync because they are not able to do both things at once.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

yes he was a fantastic dancer and it was great that he was actually p[lanning on singing live!!  although i think he has always been very skinny i think he did loose a little weight as he got older.


----------



## User67 (Nov 2, 2009)

I loved every minute of the movie! He was such a genius! What an amazing concert this would have been! My favorite part was at the very end of rehearsals for Thriller where Michael is on that platform that is being raised up & all the zombies are running under it & Michael is up there & just like breaking it down dancing, OMG! That man could still move like nobody else! Damn I miss him so much it hurts


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I loved every minute of the movie! He was such a genius! What an amazing concert this would have been! My favorite part was at the very end of rehearsals for Thriller where Michael is on that platform that is being raised up & all the zombies are running under it & Michael is up there & just like breaking it down dancing, OMG! That man could still move like nobody else! Damn I miss him so much it hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So happy to hear this! Did everyone hear that they extended its run in theaters through thanksgiving weekend?! I would still get tickets fast though cause they are selling quickly...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw it about three weeks ago and it was absolutely fabulous! I couldn't stay in my seat during most of his performances! And there were so many cute moments, he was such a sweet man.
It hurts that we couldn't see this live and finalized because it would've been fucking epic!





This part during billie Jean had everyone in the thatre going wild!
He still had it.


----------

